# ideas on recycling culinary school chef jackets?



## kylecooks (May 10, 2004)

I have 6 medium chef jackets from culinary school that I don't use, because I bought new jackets when I opened my business. My name and school are embroidered on the pocket, which could be removed, I suppose. Can these be of any use to anyone? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## chefmeow (Apr 14, 2004)

Tie-dye them for yourself for fun events!!!! I have been meaning to do the same with my old, sheet-tray stained school jackets. You can buy a kit.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

If you have no use for them at all, you could go to a local culinary school and post them for sale. Thats what I did with some of my old books and other tools and equipment.


----------



## kylecooks (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------

